# Remote Desktop Access Restriction



## got2balls (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and I would like to ask for your technical advise regarding on how to setup restriction when connecting to a windows server 2003 using remote desktop.

Scenario:

1. An AD Account has been created to use for remote desktop
2. WIndows server 2003 is joined to a domain
3. We want this created AD account to only have access with a single program and the task manager
4. We would want it in a way that once the connection has been establised the user using this AD Account can only see the Task Manager and the Program/Application that he/she is assigned

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks so much.

Rain


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Create an OU just for remote users and create a GPO just for those users. Why would you want to give them task manager, just set up a profile with only the icons for a given program on the desktop that cannot be deleted.


----------

